# Rockford P5002 ampli de auto"mosfet quemados"



## transistonio (Ago 8, 2007)

hola amigos del foro tengo este amplficador rockford que  le entro agua  y dse quemaorn los mosfet que estan en la fuente switching interna,   son cuatro diodos conmutadores y se quemaropn dos de ellos,son del codigo HUF75344G que soiportan 75 A,55v,0.008 ohmios, pero no encuentro en el mercado,solo encontre el IRFZ48N y es el mas cercano que encontre  ,creen ustedes que lo pueda poner este,(en  mosfet original es de encapsulado to-247 y el  reemplazo que pienso ponerle es de to-220 osea mas pequeño,espero su ayuda gracias.

atte.transistonio


----------



## zopilote (Ago 10, 2007)

primero responde, si quieres los partes originales o lo quieres reparar con lo que tienes a la mano.
 El mosfet que se te quemo puede disipar 300W, por lo que tendrias que reemplazar por dos
IRFZ48N (si el espacio lo permite).
 Lo otro es comprar  el original  a una tienda virtual y que te lo envien por correo  (certificado, UPS,Federal Express, etc).


----------



## transistonio (Ago 10, 2007)

HOla zopilote estas por todos lados eh? jajja

que bueno conversar contigo,te comento que el irfz48n me dijeron que lo pusiera y que andaría igual el amplificador,es decir ;que el  mosfet original nunca llegaba asu maxima potencia y que si leponia ese remplazo funiconaria normal,pero tu que me recomiendas. 

-cambio los cuatro mosfet originales(quemados)por cuatro reemplazos IRFZ48N?
-o cambio los 4 mosfet originales por ocho mosfet IRFZ48N (creo q esta ultima opcion es la que merecomiendas verdad  o no?..


chau  zopilote y gracias , cpor la ayuda 

atte.transistonio. (causante delos accidentes de buses)


----------



## transistonio (Ago 10, 2007)

en  cuanto al espacio no hay problema, tu solo dime que deno hacer.


----------



## zopilote (Ago 10, 2007)

Envianos una foto del amplificador para decirte que puedes hacer.


----------



## gaston sj (Ago 11, 2007)

yo le pondria 8 de los reemplazos y tambien me fijaria en el uso que se le da al amplificador ya que si siempre funciona al 100% yo sin pensarlo 2 veses le pongo los 8 reemplazos pero si lo usas solo al 50% le pondria 4 de los reemplazos saludos


----------



## transistonio (Ago 12, 2007)

gaston creo que haré lo que dices,por si  se vaya ausar al maximo.

amigo zopilote ahite mando una imagen que la baje dela pagina del producto,no tengo una  del amplificador que estoy reparando pues notengo camara .

pero ahi esta la imagen que muestra  la etapa de salida. cabe resaltar que la distribucion de los transisotres de lal fuente es identica como la de los transisitores de salida. ahi e esta marcada en la foto.

repito, si miras esos transistores de salida es ocmo si estarias mirando los transistores del afuente, es identica la forma

atte.transistonio


----------



## zopilote (Ago 12, 2007)

coloca solo cuatro IRFZ48N, viendo que se va a usar una potencia de solo 150W a lo mucho,  y no los 1000W que dice tener dicho amplificador.


----------



## transistonio (Ago 13, 2007)

ok,  te contaré como me fue, luego de  poner los cuatro mosfet, ggracias.

atte,transistonio


----------

